# New to IMF



## 1stplace (Dec 25, 2016)

I thought I would start here in the fng section first since I did it backwards when I joined ASF and bitched first then introduced myself. Im here because Prince told us to come check it out  and he's the boss!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2016)

welcome


----------



## Sherk (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome to imf brotha.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to IMF, didn't you post a lot of nice pics at ASF?....


----------



## 1stplace (Dec 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Welcome to IMF, didn't you post a lot of nice pics at ASF?....



I have posted a few pics if you think they were nice then thank you


----------



## yesidont (Dec 29, 2016)

welcome


----------



## RBRB (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome... RBRB


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

...Welcome


----------

